# Dish PVR 508 Help



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello. I had an old Dish PVR 508 that I am trying to activate it again. It has an old software version of P369. Because of this I am not getting any programming and it just keeps saying Accuring Signal with Satellite and Trasnponder both blank and Progress stays at 0 of 5. The Dish Point is showing the right switch as DPP44 - 119, 110, 61.5, and 118.

I have called Dish three times today with no available help. They told me to leave the receiver off overnight and see if the software downloads to P408. I have set the software to download without my permission. I have already leaved the receiver off for about 2 hours now. I don't have phone line connected. Will connecting the phone line help to download the software?

I have two Dish vip211k on my acct as well and they are working fine. Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If the software takes (force it by doing a check switch) - you're still going to need a new access card. But one step at a time.


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

scooper said:


> If the software takes (force it by doing a check switch) - you're still going to need a new access card. But one step at a time.


I have the new purple card. I have left the receiver off for about 3 hours but it still doesn't download the new software. Is there another way of forcing the download?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Did you go to the point dish screen and do a "CHeck Switch" ? Then immediately put the 508 into standby.


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

scooper said:


> Did you go to the point dish screen and do a "CHeck Switch" ? Then immediately put the 508 into standby.


Yes, I also tried this too. But it just doesn't seem to download the updated software.


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Dish Network is sending me another receiver. Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

prashp1 said:


> Dish Network is sending me another receiver. Thanks


I thought that was where this would go...


----------

